# lenkrad an gameport



## wo0zy (12. April 2002)

hi,

ich hab ein lenkrad welches man an den gameport der soundkarte anschließt. diese ist bei mir onboard(msi k7t pro) is.

doch irgendwie funzt das lenkrad nich wenn ich es angeschlossen und installiert hab. bei systemsteuerung/gamecontroler steht unter status immer nicht verbunden, aber verbunden muss es sein, da mein lenkrad leuchtet wenn man gas gibt!

was kann ich tun damit es geht!

im bios is der gameport enabled


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. April 2002)

Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem mit nem C-Media Onboardchip auf nem Asus. Da lief mein SideWinderForceFeedbackWheel überhaupt nicht. Mit ner Standalone-Soundkarte ist das aber kein Problem. Klappte damit jedenfalls bei mir sofort und von da an immer.
Z.B. die PCI128 kostet nur noch 10€ was willste dagegen sagen? Die Tonqualität ist damit sowieso besser als mit Onboard.


----------

